# Charity Fishing Rodeo - Dauphin Island, AL



## CaptHallie (May 15, 2013)

There is a charity fishing tournament this week-end in Dauphin Island, AL You can register at www.fishingchaos.com The event is benefitting Officer Tuder who was killed last month.


----------

